# Zandertwistern in der Nacht



## torino (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo
ich wollte mal fragen wie man am besten in der Nacht auf Zander twistert ? Weil man kann doch nicht seine Schnur oder Spitze sehen oder und man kann doch auch den Finger in die Schnur legen oder nur mit dieser Methode komme ich nicht zurecht . Also wie macht ihr das ?


----------



## schrauber78 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Am besten macht sich Nachts die Faulenzer-Methode.
Ich fische dann mit etwas schwereren Bleiköpfen und hab den Zeigefinger direkt am Blank, so dass ich das "Tock" mitbekomme.


----------



## torino (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Wo ist am Blanck bei der Rute gemeint und wie bekommt man den Biss mit ?


----------



## Apoo (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Als Blank bezeichnet man den eigentlichen "Stab" der Rute, und wenn du eine halbwegs passable Rute hast fühlt sich der Biss wie ein Stromschlag an, glaub mir das bekommst du schon mit


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Am besten macht sich Nachts die Faulenzer-Methode.
> Ich fische dann mit etwas schwereren Bleiköpfen und hab den Zeigefinger direkt am Blank, so dass ich das "Tock" mitbekomme.




Das ist falsch...Nachts muss man so leicht wie möglich fischen....die Zander stehen sehr nah am Ufer...hatte Montag 3 Zander gefangen Wassertiefe ca 1m.. wenn man Schwer fischt hat man keine Absinkphase...mit einer harten Rute spürst fast alles...


----------



## DokSnyder (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Fische einfach getreu dem alten Motto: So leicht wie möglich, so schwer wie nötig. 
Finger am Blank oder an der Schnur ist schon nötig um ganz feine Zupfer zu registrieren. 

:m


----------



## Jacky Fan (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Ich fische bei Nacht auf Zander ähnlich wie bei den MeFos.
Geflochtene Haupfschnur, grosse *Gummiperle* und dann ein mind. 2 Meter vorfach aus Flourcarbon. Gummiperle dient als Schutz für den Spitzenring.
Hab die Tage was gelesen von einem Knicki an der Spitze, wers mag, ich nicht.
Den Biss füllt man über den Zeigefinger am Blank. In die Schnur greifen im Dunkeln irritiert nur.
Bei unbekannten Gewässern würd ich eh die Finger von der Methode lassen.


----------



## Bassey (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Oft gelesen, nie gewusst was es ist... Was zum Geier ist die Faulenzer-Methode?


----------



## Jacky Fan (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Strewlo oder so, soll der Erfinder sein.
Er vermarktet es jedenfalls gut.
Twistern über die Rolle. Rute bleibt in einer festen Position und nur über die Rolle wird der Köder geführt.


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> Ich fische bei Nacht auf Zander ähnlich wie bei den MeFos.
> Geflochtene Haupfschnur, grosse *Gummiperle* und dann ein mind. 2 Meter vorfach aus Flourcarbon. Gummiperle dient als Schutz für den Spitzenring.
> Hab die Tage was gelesen von einem Knicki an der Spitze, wers mag, ich nicht.
> Den Biss füllt man über den Zeigefinger am Blank. In die Schnur greifen im Dunkeln irritiert nur.
> Bei unbekannten Gewässern würd ich eh die Finger von der Methode lassen.


Wofür die Gummiperle, kannst keinen anständigen knoten binden oder wie? Bez Schnur und Finger, hast auch nicht gerade recht, es ist Übungssache, das kriegen geübte ohne weiteres hin.

@Bassey:
Faulenzer Methode, zumindest der Name ist von Jörg Strehlow, den Rest haben sich die meisten Spinnfischer selbst einfallen lassen.

Die Methode beschreibt die Beschleunigung des Gummifisches über die Rolle. Nich wie herkömmlich zupfen und kurbeln sondern nur noch kurbeln.


----------



## Pit der Barsch (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Ich hab früher deutlich mehr Zander auf Wobbler gefangen Nachts, als auf Twister !!!#6


----------



## Stachelgetier (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*



> Wofür die Gummiperle? KAnnst keinen Knoten machen?



Knoten in die Schnur ? Würde ich niemals machen...


----------



## Denni_Lo (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

FC mit Geflecht zu verbinden würde ich schon einen machen, entweder den NorbertF Knoten oder verbesserter Allbright, ist aber jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## oolfxxx (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*



torino schrieb:


> Hallo
> ich wollte mal fragen wie man am besten in der Nacht auf Zander twistert ? Weil man kann doch nicht seine Schnur oder Spitze sehen oder und man kann doch auch den Finger in die Schnur legen oder nur mit dieser Methode komme ich nicht zurecht . Also wie macht ihr das ?



Zeigefinger in die Schnur und Fühlen.


Grüße Daniel


----------



## F4M (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*



Pit der Barsch schrieb:


> Ich hab früher deutlich mehr Zander auf Wobbler gefangen Nachts, als auf Twister !!!#6


 
Wollts grad schreiben #6, ist m.M. nach nachts effektiver auf Zander mit flachlaufenden Wobbler ( Minnow, gleichmäßig geführt ) im Uferbereich als mit Gummi.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Ich denke nicht das man mit Wobbler besser fängt als mit nem Twister...wenn du den Wobbler versenkst kosten der das 10 fache von einem Gummifisch...

ich würde nicht behaupten das ein Wobbler Nachts effektiver ist....bin meist Nachts unterwegs und hab mehr Zander auf Gummi oder Twister gefangen...


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht das man mit Wobbler besser fängt als mit nem Twister...wenn du den Wobbler versenkst kosten der das 10 fache von einem Gummifisch...
> 
> ich würde nicht behaupten das ein Wobbler Nachts effektiver ist....bin meist Nachts unterwegs und hab mehr Zander auf Gummi oder Twister gefangen...



Ist ja auch schwer, wenn Du nicht mit Wobblern angelst... |kopfkrat


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ist ja auch schwer, wenn Du nicht mit Wobblern angelst... |kopfkrat




Hab ich auch probiert um zu testen...wenn es bei mir gut läuft da probier ich auch mal andere Köder aus wie z.B. einen Wobbler der hat mir aber bis jetzt nur 1 Zander gebracht...Kollegen von mir fischten auch meist mit Wobbler am Rhein und hatten auch Ihre Zander gefangen...wir hatten mal den vergleich gemacht...Gummi gegen Wobbler...der Gummi köder war klar im Vorteil seit dem fischen die Kollegen mehr mit Gummi Ködern...


----------



## oolfxxx (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*



F4M schrieb:


> Wollts grad schreiben #6, ist m.M. nach nachts effektiver auf Zander mit flachlaufenden Wobbler ( Minnow, gleichmäßig geführt ) im Uferbereich als mit Gummi.



Macht ihr das auch an stehenden Gewässern??


----------



## F4M (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Im stehenden Gewässer geht das mit Sicherheit auch, ist aber ungleich schwerer das Wasser zu lesen. 
Ich fische im Sommer so häufig im Rhein, das hat viele Vorteile. Man kann die Spots je nach Wasserstand selektiv aussuchen. Die Strömungsverhältnisse im Uferbereich sind wichtig, aber gut lesbar. Ideal sind kurze Buhnen die durch die auftreffende Strömung je nach Wasserstand eine schöne lange Rückströmung parallel zum Ufer verursachen. Ideal sind auch Rheinnebengewässer Mündungen die bei sinkendem Hochwasser ablaufen und aus der Mündung schießen. Die Bereiche von Panzerrampen oder Slipstellen sind immer gut, gut ist es auch vor den beleuchteten Hafeneinfahrten, stromab Seite, zwischen den Lichkegeln der Lampen in den dunkleren Bereichen.
Die Bisse kommen zu 80% immer direkt am Ufer, teilweise direkt vor den Füßen, das erfordert eine dementsprechende Bremseinstellung. Weiter als 10-15m muß man nicht werfen, immer im spitzen Winkel parallel zum Ufer mit der langsameren Rückströmung - also entgegen der Hauptströmung, und ganz wichtig.....nicht twichen, einfach langsam einkurbeln und dazwischen mal eine Sekunde stehen lassen...oft kommen dann die Bisse.
Und was Hänger angeht , der eine oder andere Hänger hat sich als großen Zander entpuppt die sich einfach wie ein Sack am Drilling hängen, und sich über mehrere Meter ohne Gegenwehr herziehen lassen. Deshalb immer sofort nach jedem Widerstand anschlagen....klar, ein bischen Köderschwund gibts durch Hänger auch mal, ab und zu aber eher selten steigt auch mal ein Wels direkt unter der Wasseroberfläche ein und verschwindet mit dem Wobbler, gibts auch. 

Ist m.M. nach mit die effektivste Fischerei auf Zander ab später Dämmerung, einfach mal probieren .


----------



## Maafischer (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Ich fange bei uns am Main wesentlich besser mit Gufi als mit Wobblern trotz vielen versuchen mit Wobblern.Der Hauptgrund ist ganz klar wie F4M schreibt,beim Hängerlösen sind des öfteren direkt Zander eingestiegen.Die Bisse kamen auch immer meist in Ufernähe in der Steinpackung.


----------



## F4M (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*



Maafischer schrieb:


> .Der Hauptgrund ist ganz klar wie F4M schreibt,beim Hängerlösen sind des öfteren direkt Zander eingestiegen.


 
:q, das waren keine Hänger, ich bin sicher das war ein Zander. Gerade immer die Großen in der Gegenströmung schnappen sich den Wobbler und hängen sich einfach dran. Wenn man dann um den Wobbler zu retten nicht anschlägt steigt er spätestens  aus wenn man zum vermeidlichen Hängerlösen am verhakten " Baumstamm " die Kopflampe einschaltet .


----------



## torino (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Also der Blank ist das gleich nach dem Korkgriff oder und soll man da immer den Zeigefinger drauflegen ? Und kriegt man so auch mit wenn der Gummifisch am Grund aufgekommen ist oder man ein Biss hat ??


----------



## schrauber78 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*



badboy199 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch...Nachts muss man so leicht wie möglich fischen....die Zander stehen sehr nah am Ufer...hatte Montag 3 Zander gefangen Wassertiefe ca 1m.. wenn man Schwer fischt hat man keine Absinkphase...mit einer harten Rute spürst fast alles...



Was soll denn daran falsch sein??? Du weißt doch garnicht, was ich tagsüber für Gewichte fische. Außerdem machen 10g (2g mehr als tagsüber) bei einem 12cm Gufi und einer Wassertiefe von 4,5m, bzw. bei einer recht starken Stömung den Brei nicht fett.
Also bevor du die irgendwas als falsch abtust solltest du dir mal Gedanken darüber machen wie das Gewässer aussieht. 
Normalerweise fische ich nachts aber Wobbler a la Salmo Perch (8cm), Bomber Long A, Hybrida B1 oder Savage Gear Prey 89.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

@ schrauber

vieleicht fischst du auch an den falschen Stellen...Nachts hab ich noch nie ein Zander tiefer wie 3 meter gefangen....dann erklär mir wieso du Nachts schwerer fischts wie Tagesüber was soll es bringen? Nachts haben die Znader ganz andere Standplätze wie Tagsüber....und die Zander stehen gar mal so tief....


----------



## schrauber78 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Hast du schon mal drüber nachgedacht, dass ein Kanal mit etwa 4 bis 5m so ziemlich überall gleichtief ist? 
Du verstehst anscheinend nicht, dass ich nachts die 2g mehr nutze, um das aufkommen des Gufis besser zu spüren. Bei Licht ist das ja nicht unbedingt nötig, da man die Schnur sehen kann.

Ich hab auch mit 2g Zusatzblei genügend Zander gefangen. Außerdem hab ich für mich beobachtet, dass Zander nachts wesendlich aggresiver beißen und das zusätzliche Gewicht keine Rolle für den Fisch spielt.


----------



## torino (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Kann mir bitte einer eine Antwort auf meine Frage geben ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Ich fische auch an Kanäle aber nicht an der Spundwand sondern wo die Spundwand zu Steinpackung aufhört und da hab ich mehr fisch Kontakt als an der Strecke...ich brauch Nachts auch kein Licht oder mein Zeigefinger in die Schnur halten Spüre alles über den Blank hab meine Hand ist ganz normal an dem Rollenhalter...ich kann von mir behaupten das ich mehr Zander fange wenn ich so leicht wie möglich fische...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

@torino

Dein Zeigefinger kannst du am Kork ablegen....es gibt aber Ruten wie z.B bei Berkley Skeletor da ist die Hand direkt am Blank dadurch Spürst du noch mehr...


----------



## padotcom (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Ist ja wie ein Schwanzvergleich hier. (ich hab die meisten Zander gefangen...hihi) Ist doch jedem selbst überlassen, ob er Nachts ein wenig mit dem Kopfgewicht hoch geht um eine bessere Köderkontrolle zu haben. Vielleicht fischt er ja am Tage leichter als du @bad. Deine Methoden sind doch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, oder doch??

Und zur Frage, einfach die Rute am vorderen Griffende fassen und dabei den Zeigefinger nach vorne an den Blank legen. Da bekommst du bei ner halbwegs vernünftigen Rute jeden Bodenkontakt und Biss mit.


----------



## Thomas29 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Wenn du die Rutenspitze zur Bisserkennung brauchst,mach dir einfach ein Knicklicht dran.

Ich würd nachts aber auch flachlaufende Wobbler den Gummiködern vorziehen.


----------



## DokSnyder (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*



Angelkiste schrieb:


> Egal ob Kanal oder Fluss, die Strömung ist nachts geringer, da weniger geschleust wird, somit ist das leichtere Fischen schon klar ein Vorteil.


 
Und was ist mit all den Flüssen an denen nicht geschleust wird? 
Wobei ich im Prinzip auch Deiner Meinung bin: Wenn möglich leicht fischen. Je leichter, desto bessere Kontrolle, desto mehr Gefühl und auch die Natürlichkeit des Köders ist höher.
Das Video ist übrigens super.


@Torino: Viele moderne Spinnruten bieten die Möglichkeit, dass man einen Finger am Blank ablegt. Ansonsten bleibt nur Finger an die Schnur für direkten Kontakt.
Erst Erfahrung machts dann allerdings manchmal möglich Grund und Fisch zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Ich habe nicht behauptet das ich die meisten Zander gafangen hab...war nur meine Erfahrung mit leicheren Bleiköpfen mehr bisse und Zander gefangen zu haben als mit schweren Bleiköpfen...soll jeder so fischen wie Er am besten klar kommt...


----------



## Angelkiste (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

@doksnyder...
selbst am Rhein konnte ich stellenweise feststellen, dass der Strömungsdruck gegen Abend abnahm. Weniger Schiffsverkehr=weniger Wasserverdrängung=weniger Strömung, lässt sich übern Daumen sagen. Auch am Rhein(Oberrhein) wird geschleust, ob sich dies in Höhe Mainz noch bermekbar macht ist natürlich fraglich...
;-)

@thomas29...
Knicklicht an der Spitze, selten blöderes gesehen...
Was glaubst du denn, was da für gewaltige Bewegnungen in der Spitze je nach Rute beim Biss stattfinden. Da kannst du über das "FÜHLEN" wesentlich mehr wettmachen. Zumindest ist da meine Reaktion wesentlich schneller und trainierter, du fühlst was und baaaam...


----------



## Thomas29 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*



Angelkiste schrieb:


> @doksnyder...
> selbst am Rhein konnte ich stellenweise feststellen, dass der Strömungsdruck gegen Abend abnahm. Weniger Schiffsverkehr=weniger Wasserverdrängung=weniger Strömung, lässt sich übern Daumen sagen. Auch am Rhein(Oberrhein) wird geschleust, ob sich dies in Höhe Mainz noch bermekbar macht ist natürlich fraglich...
> ;-)
> 
> ...




Oh Gott,oh Gott,sollte eigentlich auch ein Scherz sein,aber schön dass du es dir so zu Herzen nimmst.


----------



## kulti007 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*



Thomas29 schrieb:


> Oh Gott,oh Gott,sollte eigentlich auch ein Scherz sein,aber schön dass du es dir so zu Herzen nimmst.



warum, so schlecht ist die idee gar nicht. selbstverständlich kann man den grundkontakt an der spitze sehen. ich sehe sogar die schwanzbewegung des gufis in der spitze.

aber nachts mache ich es genau wie schrauber. ein bisschen mehr blei und das "gefühl" wird verbessert. wenn interessiert es ob der gufi nachts natürlich aussieht |kopfkrat


----------



## torino (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Was habt ihr denn für Erfahrungen wenn man den Gummifisch ein bisschen Jerkt wie in dem Film ? Und wie befestigt ihr das Knicklicht ?


----------



## torino (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Nur ich würde jetzt gern mal wissen wie man ein Knicklicht an die Rutenspitze macht ?


----------



## oolfxxx (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*



torino schrieb:


> Nur ich würde jetzt gern mal wissen wie man ein Knicklicht an die Rutenspitze macht ?



Probier mal mit Tesafim....^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Für Knicklichter gibt es Kunststoff aufsetzer...machts an die Rutespitze dran...


----------



## Tommi-Engel (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Wenn ich mich mal einmischen darf...
Wenn es einen Experten gibt um Nachts auf Zander zu gufieren, dann ist es Badboy199. Das ist seine absolute Parade Disziplin.
Ich habe es von Ihm abgeguckt...|rotwerden


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Danke Tommi#v


----------



## SeaBreeze (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Welche Farben verwendet ihr bei Dunkelheit?
Ich bin mir da nicht so ganz sicher, was die Zander nachts in der Tiefe überhaupt sehen.
Ich hatte bis jetzt einige Zanderfänge in der Dämmerung bzw. bei annähernd Dunkelheit. Köder war immer ein Walleye Assassin (Farbe: Chartreuse Silver Glitter, Gewässer: Elbe bei Hamburg)
Kann es sein, dass es im Dunkeln besser ist Köder mit großer Schaufel (mehr Druckwellen) zu verwenden? Vielleicht spielt die Optik gar keine so große Rolle, da die Zander eh nicht so viel erkennen wie am Tage.
Also mehr Reizung des Seitenlinienorgans als des Auges.


----------



## Knobbes (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

@Jacky Fan,

das mit der Gummiperle im Abstand von 2 Metern find ich recht gut.
Ich habe als in richtig dunklen Nächten nachts das Problem, das ich nicht sehe, wenn der Guffi kurz vorm Ufer ist und ich dann nochmal anhauen , bei kleinstem Wiederstand, so hauts den Guffi so richtig aus dem Wasser raus und ich dreh den als bis zur Rutenspitze, was nicht ideal ist.
Sozusagen würde dann die Gummiperle als Schutz dienen.
Macht bei dir die Gummiperle irgendwas bei der Führung aus?
Eher nicht oder?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

@SeaBreeze

Ich glaub Farbe spielt nicht so ne große Rolle. Obwohl mein favorit der Kopyto River in rein weiß mit Schwarzen rücken ist. Die Sandras sind Nachts auch sehr gut....


----------



## SeaBreeze (22. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*



> Ich glaub Farbe spielt nicht so ne große Rolle.



Ja, das kann ich mir auch vorstellen. Ist wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht so 
entscheidend.
Manche meinen ja auch, dass im Dunkeln pechschwarze Köder am besten seien.
Das muss wohl irgendwas mit dem Restlicht zu tun haben (z.B. Mond, Laternen, etc.). Vielleicht dadurch gute(r) Kontrast/Konturabbildung im Wasser.

Hat schon mal jemand beim Gummifischangeln, speziell auch bei Nacht, mit Aromen/Lockstoffen oder dergleichen experimentiert?


----------



## torino (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Hallo
ich hab es mal gestern mit dem Zandertwistern ausprobiert und ich hatte auch den Kontakt zum Gummifisch gespürt nur wie weiss ich genau ob es ein Biss ist oder ob er auf den Grund aufkommt ,weil manchmal beissen angeblich doch die Zander vorsichtig oder ?


----------



## Knobbes (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Wie seht ihr es, jetzt im Sommer stehen ja die Zander nachts auch mal nur 1 Meter unter derOberfläche, da kann man Nachts nur noch imFlachwassser den Grundkontakt suchen.
Oder fischt ihr trotzdem noch in 5 meter Tiefe auf Grund  mit Guffi ?


----------



## WickedWalleye (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Also ich würd mir da gar keinen Kopp machen über Kontakt zum Gufi, Knicklicht an der Spitze, Finger in der Schnur, wie die Rute halten, Hänger etc. pp. |uhoh:

Gummifische sind vielleicht die besten Zanderköder überhaupt, aber Nachts im Flachwasser sind langsam geführte Schwimmwobbler einfach besser! Meine Meinung.

Und man braucht auch keinen Lockstoff, Rasseln und dergleichen, Zander sehen im Dunkeln sehr gut und verfehlen einen Wobbler selten, solange er langsam genug geführt ist. Dagegen lassen sie sich aber vergrämen, wenn der Köder zu aggressiv daherkommt und zu viel Radau macht. Weniger ist mehr.

Vorteil ist auch, daß man mit einer offeneren Bremse fischen kann, als es ein Gummi erfordert. Das kommt einem sehr zugute, wenn die Zander - wie so oft - direkt unter der Rutenspitze einsteigen.


----------



## Zico (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Hiho @All

Noch ein kleiner Tipp fürs nächtliche Wobblerfischen auf
die Glasaugen...besser keine geflochtene nehmen, denn
die meisten Zander ( zumindest die die ich gefangen hab
am Rhein und Co ) steigen " direkt " vor den Füßen im 
flachen Wasser ein.
Wenn dann keine Dehnung über die Schnur möglich ist
verliert man ev. den Fisch. Eine Mono Schnur hat das doch
den Vorteil gegenüber dem Flechtwerk 
Auch nehme ich eine etwas weichere Rute als beim Gummi-
fischangeln, aber das ist letzendlich Geschmackssache 
wie so vieles andere auch #6

Gruß in die Runde

Zico

P.S. morgen gegen 3 Uhr geht´s wieder los :vik:


----------



## torino (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Und was für ein Wobbler sollte man nehmen kann man da nur bestimmte Größen und Farben nehmen ? Und wie sollte man den Wobbler führen ,denn ich hab schonmal so was gehört das wenn man den  nicht richtig führt das eventuell Zander wieder abweichen ?


----------



## Kalomel (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Also ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass schwarz ganz gut ist, vor allem bei starken Mondschein(Vollmond Wobblern absolut Klasse).
Der dunkle Köder hebt sich super von der hellen Gewässeroberfläche ab, wers nicht glaubt kann mal ein Selbstversuch beim nächtlichen Baden machen.

Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich bei uns in der Ecke eher mehr Hechte darauf fange als Zander(von denen gibt es nicht ganz soviele bei uns).


----------



## Jason V (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Welche Wobbler nehmt ihr denn da? Wie siehts mit nen Rapala Shad Rap aus, einfach langsam eingeleiert?


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*



Jason V schrieb:


> Welche Wobbler nehmt ihr denn da? Wie siehts mit nen Rapala Shad Rap aus, einfach langsam eingeleiert?



Der 9cm Shad Rap SSR im Blue Gill Dekor ist bei mir ne Bank! #6
Und der Salmo Perch 8F in GS. Genau, einfach langsam einleiern, je nach Strömung. Er sollte jedenfalls möglichst oberflächennah geführt werden.

Ansonsten klassische Schwimmwobbler in 6-10cm, sollten halt nicht zu tief laufen. Nicht ganz so aufällige Barsch- und Weissfisch Dekors sind immer gut. Schwarz anmalen ist auch ne Möglichkeit. 

Natürlich kann man Zander auch ganz gut mit Twitchbaits fangen, aber das ist bei meinen Gegebenheiten nur unter Umständen praktikabel.


----------



## kosh87 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

ja auf jeden fall würde ich dunkle köder vorziehen ! 
gerade jetzt scheint sich nachts einfach mehr fangen zu lassen, bei der hitze beisst tagsüber oder abends bei uns fast gar nichts.

Macht ihr weite Strecken nachts oder habt ihr bestimmte Spots, an den nur nachts geangelt wird ?

Köder wie Bomber, Illex, Salmo Perch damit kann man nichts falsch machen. 
Ich würde aufgrund der ausschlitzer auch den ´Wobbler bevorzugen.


----------



## drathy (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Hab den Thread mal durchgelesen und mir tut sich da noch ne ganz andere Frage auf: Wie haltet Ihr das mit dem Licht beim Zanderangeln?

Ich denke mal die ganze Zeit Kopflampe an ist ungünstigt, aber natürlich auch unnötig. Wie seht Ihr das? Habt Ihr Erfahrungen, ob die Zander vom Licht verscheut werden?

Was ist bspw. beim Köderkontrollieren/wechseln? Aufpassen, dass kein Licht aufs Wasser fällt? Oder generell vom Wasser aus kein Licht sichtbar ist, also bspw. dafür hinters Schilf gehen?


----------



## Veit (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Wir eben schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben, will ich erstmal erwähnen, dass nachts von schwarzen Köder eher abzuraten ist. Sie fangen defintiv schlechter, als ein Kontrastreiches Weißfischdekor (schwarzer Rücken-weißer Bauch), egal ob man mit Tieflaufenden Wobblern/Gufis -also grundnah- oder Flachläufern angelt. Selbst bei Vollmond sind schwarzer Köder nur mäßig fängig. Ich habe dazu dieses Jahr ausgiebige Versuche angestellt und ärgere mich jetzt noch, dass ich mir viele schöne Wobbler dafür extra schwarz eingefärbt habe. 

Ansonsten sollte man die Köderwahl von den Gegebenheiten der Angelstelle abhängig mache. An Spundwänden oder bei steil abfallendem Ufer gehen Gufis und tieflaufende Wobbler nachts deutlich besser, als Flachläufer. Gerade an Spundwänden habe ich darüber hinaus festgestellt, dass dort Rasselwobbler besonders fängig sind. Jedoch sollte man in Hinblick auf den Hauptzielfisch Zander immer vorrangig schlanke Modelle zum Einsatz bringen. 
An Plätzen mit Steinpackung bevorzuge ich dagegen geräuschlose Modelle oder Wobbler, die nur relativ dezente Töne von sich geben. Je mehr Futterfisch vorhanden ist, desto mehr sinn Macht ein Rasselwobbler, ganz einfach um aufzufallen. Es ist aber nachts keineswegs Pflicht. Der meiner Erfahrung nach beste Nachtwobbler ist und bleibt der Salmo Perch F und DR 8 cm im Farbdekor GS und der hat keine Rasseln. 
Bei seicht abfallender Uferkante ist es lohnenswert sehr flachlaufende Modelle einzusetzen. Oft kommen dort die Bisse besonders ufernah, weil die Zander es sich zur Methode machen, die Beute Richtung Land zu treiben und zu verschlingen, wenn diese keine Fluchtmöglichkeit mehr hat. Neulinge im Nachtspinnfischen waren teilweise sehr überrascht, weil sie Bisse in nur 50 cm tiefem Wasser bekamen, bei denen sie eigentlich eher an Hänger in der Steinpackung glaubten. Mit zweiteiligen Wobblern lassen sich nachts übrigens gezielt Hechte fangen.
Wer mit Gummifisch in der Dunkelheit angelt, sollte neben der Farbe auch sehr auf die Aktion achten. Diese muss recht ausladend sein. Ich fange am Tag mit dem recht dezent wackelnden Attractor sehr gut, nachts ist dieser dagegen eher ein Versager. Kopytos und Lunker City-Shaker sind dagegen ideal. Auch hierbei gilt es keine Weitwürfe zu machen, sondern stattdessen kleine Rückströmungen, Buchten ect. im Uferbereich abzufischen. Von den in diesem Thread irgendwo empfohlenen schweren Bleiköpfen kann ich nur abraten. Stattdessen sollte man so leicht wie möglich fangen. Ein regelmäßiger Grundkontakt ist wichtig, jedoch darf die Absinkphase gerne etwas länger als am Tage dauern, da die Zander nicht knallhart am Grund stehen. Durch zu schwere Köpfe reduziert man seine Bissquote in der Nacht doch erheblich. Die Faulenzertechnik ist als Köderführung ideal. Jedoch rate ich auch Anfängern dringend von anfang an unauffällige Schnüre auch beim Gummifischangeln am Tag zu benutzen. Wer nicht in der Lage ist, das Auftreffen des Gummiköders auf den Gewässergrund selbst mit leichten Bleiköpfen ausschließlich über den Rutenblank wahrzunehmen und sich lieber auf das Zusammensacken der Schnur verlässt, wird nachts nicht in der Lage sein, seinen Köder ordentlich zu führen. Die vielfach empfohlenen Leuchtschnüre machen das Angeln am Tag sozusagen einfacher, verhindern aber im weitesten Sinne eine Verbesserung der eigenen Fähigkeiten in Bezug auf Erkennung von Grundkontakt und Bissen. Als angelt am besten immer mit Schnüren, die ihr schlecht sehen könnt, dann seid ihr auch fit für den Nachteinsatz.

Zur Lichtfrage sei gesagt, dass man insbesondere an klaren Gewässern sehr darauf achten muss, jegliches Licht durch Taschen- oder Kopflampen zu vermeiden, was aufs Wasser leuchtet. die Scheuchwirkung ist enorm, da die Zander wiegesagt viel ufernaher stehen als am Tag.Auch sollte man um ein ruhiges Verhalten bemüht sein, als nicht laut auf der Steinpackung rumtrampeln usw.


----------



## maesox (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Schön geschrieben, Veit u sicherlich auch meist richtig.
Pauschalisieren läßt sich aber auch das nicht, da dies eben nur deine Erfahrungen zeigen#c


----------



## Veit (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Wohl wahr, aber an doch ziemlich vielen unterschiedlichen Gewässern ausprobiert. Ich hab auch kein Problem mal über 100 km am Abend irgendwohin zu fahren, um dann 3 Stunden dort zu angeln. Es gibt ja nicht nur die Saale.:q


----------



## maesox (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Wohl wahr#6


----------



## Knigge007 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Jo schön geschrieben und auch die anderen Posts haben mir doch sehr weitergeholfen(hab Nachts bisher wohl alles falsch gemacht was man falsch machen kann), mal luaga ob das jetzt dann endlich mal klappt mit einem Zander bei Nacht... fische aber nur in stehenden Gewässern was bei euch ja nicht der Fall ist nehm ich mal an ?

War jetzt 3x Nachts unterwegs und habe so ziemlich immer mit dunklen Gufis gefischt, und diese auch gleich Aggro wie am Tage geführt.... 


Ne Frage hab ich aber noch, ich habe bisher immer bei meiner Kopflampe das rote Licht eingeschaltet und Richtung Rutenspitze geleuchtet damit ich sehe wie meine Rutenspitze beim auftreffen des Gufis zurückfedert(ein Tocken fühle ich nicht bzw erst bei den 12cm Gufis mit 12g Jigköpfen vorher nicht!).... solllte ich das bleiben lassen oder wäre Rotlicht okay ?

Denk sowieso das meine Sänger KSII Zander-Rute mit 15-55g in 3m Länge nicht ganz optimal ist aber Sie ist auf jeden Fall besser wie meine 8-28g Skeletor... ich komm mit der Skeli beim faulenzen überhaupt nicht klar das ist voll der Schwabbelstock.... muss es aber nochmals mit meinen 10cm Kopytos ausprobieren welches die Haupt Gufis an der KSII Zander sind, dann hab ich den direkten Vergleich zu den Ruten.


Ist das beim faulenzen/jiggen eigentlich normal das man viele Fehlbisse und/oder leichte Anfasser bekommt die man nicht verwerten kann ?

Hatte gestern Abend wieder 3 ganz leichte Bisse, einen oben am Kopf zwischen Jighaken und Jigkopf und am Jigkopf selber 2 Löcher, einen direkt auf dem Schaufelschwanz und einen direkt hinter dem Stinger etwas oberhalb das sogar bei 10cm Kopytos, ich muss sogar bei dem mit Stinger fischen habe bisher noch keinen Zander/Hecht ohne Stinger landen können wei se zu 98% etwas unterhalb hinterm Jighaken beissen.

Oder führe ich die Gufis einfach etwas zu schnell auch am Tage (gebe schon gut Gas muss es mal etwas langsamer versuchen) ?


----------



## h3nn3 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Zandertwistern in der Nacht*

Zu den leichten Anfassern im Schwanzbereich empfehle ich dir mal dieses Video anzuschauen...
http://fishpipe.com/videos/video-zander-angeln-gummifisch-tricks/
Ist meiner Meinung nach ne ganz gute Geschichte, wobei ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher bin, ob die Action des Gufis etwas beeinträchtigt wird.
lg h3nn3


----------

